# New Titanium Fenix



## AardvarkSagus (Nov 24, 2009)

Just ran across this little guy and I am completely in love. I am emailing them with questions right now.






What a fantastic looking light. And up to date too!


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice find. :huh:

They patented the twist switch? :thinking:


----------



## fenix-rules (Nov 24, 2009)

why did you post this?
i was on the verge of buying a new light 
now i have to reconsider
thank you 
light looks great!


----------



## Natbyte (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks pretty good, do you know if this is available now or is it part of a new 2010 range?


----------



## csshih (Nov 24, 2009)

the form looks like a D10 type -- except twisty. :shrug:


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 24, 2009)

Takes 1 batteries?

Runs for 1 hours?



Now what we all want to know, how about RCR-123?


----------



## PayBack (Nov 24, 2009)

Damn you! I ordered 2 Quark 123 Minis and now you make me buy this too?!!


----------



## csshih (Nov 24, 2009)

I am actually hoping that they're using emitter lumens for the 216 rating.. after seeing how the 47s TI quark is hot pretty quickly -- starts at 240 OTF, then drops to ~220..

ugh.. they specified 3V for the lithium battery -- no RCR would be a complete deal breaker.

I'll bet that there are other companies working on TI pocket rockets for this holiday season, though


----------



## ma_sha1 (Nov 24, 2009)

EngrPaul said:


> Nice find. :huh:
> 
> They patented the twist switch? :thinking:




Patented in China = No patent


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 24, 2009)

The P1D/PD10 series should have been available in titanium from the beginning, I'd gladly trade in my P1Ds for a Ti PD10.

And there's no way you'd be able to leave it on high; if the Al body can't handle a P4 on turbo, you can forget Ti managing a tiny XP-G at that output..

Now all we need is a 1xAA single mode PD..


----------



## derfyled (Nov 24, 2009)

Really looks ''quarkish''... the knurling, the polished finish...

I'm thinking more and more that Fenix is behind 4sevens lights...


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 24, 2009)

Nope Fenix is stealing 7777's work.
Ask David.


----------



## Crenshaw (Nov 24, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> Nope Fenix is stealing 7777's work.
> Ask David.



I really have mixed feelings about that....

on the one hand it IS a nice light.....

on the other...

meh....but like any flashaholic.....i want it too..

Crenshaw


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 24, 2009)

ma_sha1 said:


> Patented in China = No patent


 
Or somebody else's? I digress... :tinfoil:


----------



## ninjaboigt (Nov 24, 2009)

EngrPaul said:


> Nice find. :huh:
> 
> They patented the twist switch? :thinking:


 
maybe their talking about this one 

http://www.fenixlight.com/viewproduct.asp?id=110

Fourth picture down..

*sigh* all these shiny bling lights...i think i'll have to get a Ti light in the future...


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 24, 2009)

ninjaboigt said:


> Fourth picture down..


 
Ah, now that makes sense. It does look like there is a separate tailcap.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Nov 24, 2009)

omg i cant believe i didnt notice that it wasnt the head. i was so caught up looking at the contact piece..so..i guess its a 3 piece flashlight?


----------



## MrGman (Nov 24, 2009)

_You can't sell a thing if it ain't got that bling_


OOOHHHHH its shiny and purty. No thanks. 

Thanks to too many bling crazed buyers, they are making what I consider to be engineering design inferior products by using Titanium which has 1/11th the heatsinking/spreading capability of Aluminum instead of Aluminum to be able to sell something that is new and different. That difference being only the Ti shell. Yeah it may not actually get hot enough to fail or most users will be smart enough to turn it down, but it will get too hot in high mode to just leave running without some long term degradation and the output will drop and not be constant and it will cost too much for what it DOES but of course they will sell them simply because its got more bling. My favorite metal for something I am not buying anyway is Unobtanium. Its perfect. 

Will it be $150 for an otherwise $50 light?


----------



## Incidentalist (Nov 24, 2009)

EngrPaul said:


> It does look like there is a separate tailcap.


 
Yes and no. I've got a PD10 and there is only one place to take apart the light and that is at the head. That said, the body of the light is not a single piece of aluminum. The tail of the light is a separate piece, but as far as I can tell, you can't remove it (or maybe more precisely stated, you aren't supposed to remove it).

It's a nice little light, coming in at just a few mm over the P1D. I'm going to have to wait for the price to determine if the Ti version is in my future.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm interested in seeing the price tag!

If it isn't too preposterous I may just grab one!

Then proceed to beat the thing up on my keys 


EDIT - just found this link.

Unless that is just a default price or something, it looks like it will be around US$70-80


----------



## Dioni (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow.. it 's a nice looking light!


----------



## Dan FO (Nov 24, 2009)

The low is not low enough and the medium is way to high for a titanium light.


----------



## Bronco (Nov 24, 2009)

Perhaps a bit too much knurling for my taste. But that's just me.


----------



## Bronco (Nov 24, 2009)

Dan FO said:


> The low is not low enough and the medium is way to high for a titanium light.



Both good points.


----------



## jar3ds (Nov 24, 2009)

neat light... but i wish it was a CR2/RCR2 or AA/14500 setup so it would be more keychainable this is where Ti lights really seem to have an edge in wear and lightweight.....


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Nov 24, 2009)

Just found out it is a limited edition light just for the Christmas season. Price is supposedly going to be $88 Retail.


----------



## Tixx (Nov 24, 2009)

Dan FO said:


> The low is not low enough and the medium is way to high for a titanium light.



Would like the same.


----------



## Burgess (Nov 24, 2009)

to Aardvark --

Good Work ! ! !

:goodjob::thanks:



Too bad it doesn't start out on *Low* mode. :shakehead


That *Medium* mode is waaaayyy too bright to start out with. 




Hey, i wonder if they are Serial-Numbered ?


And, let me be the First to ask: What about a Warm version ?

:devil:
_


----------



## sol-leks (Nov 24, 2009)

Hmmmmm

I agree with above that 110 is awfully high to start out with.

Also I don't really want to get into the fourseven's vs fenix debate, but fenix lights have always had a pretty uniform look to them and this is markedly different from that look imho.

Definitely smart of them to finally get into the titanium market, better late than never.

I'm probably in a minority here, but one of the lights I would most like to see from fenix is a high end version of the E20. Give it 2 or 3 modes and an xp-g, which I imagine could work really nicely with the E20's type of optic, and I think you would have a helluva a light. Even a neutral or warm white option would be cool.

Of course the long dreamt of AA E01 would be nice to see too.

Maybe I am impatient but fenix does not seem to come out with new lights quite as fast as many of the other top company's now.


----------



## Norm (Nov 24, 2009)

derfyled said:


> Really looks ''quarkish''... the knurling, the polished finish...
> 
> I'm thinking more and more that Fenix is behind 4sevens lights...


David has already stated that Quarks are not made by Fenix.
Norm


----------



## ZRXBILL (Nov 24, 2009)

What's wrong with titanium????
They made a M20 titanium that put out 500 lumems so this light should be just fine at 216.
Fenix wouldn't make this light if it wasn't made right.
Wow!! 216 lumens in a little light, I want one.....what's not to like.


----------



## strinq (Nov 24, 2009)

I can think of one, a twisty at the tail.
And here i was thinking that twisties should be at the head for simple one handed operations. 
With the twisty at the tail, you have to use two hands. Unless of course u want to go through the hassle of flipping the light, twist, and flipping it back. 

Ok...unless it's really easy to twist with just ur thumb...but then i foresee it being a little too easy to twist.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice looking light!


----------



## headophile (Nov 24, 2009)

i don't think this new model (as well as the new pd10) is a copy, but rather a rehash or rediscovery of the roots kind of thing. it looks similar to the civictor that they released around 2007, though it was a 1xaa unit:









i'm agreeing with mrgman though. 

i wish they just came up with a lower-powered 1xaaa version :candle:


----------



## applevision (Nov 24, 2009)

AardvarkSagus said:


> Just ran across this little guy and I am completely in love. I am emailing them with questions right now.
> What a fantastic looking light. And up to date too!



Very nice!

I admit that I am feeling overwhelmed... when I got here 2 years ago, there were just a few lights that got my fire started, and lots of neat discussion and ideas... now, I'm overwhelmed with lights that I desperately want! Oh dear, the life of a flashaholic...

Okay, one thing:
This light is 73mm long compared to the new Quark MiNi's 58mm for essentially the same functionality... granted, it's in Titanium, but this is a much bigger light...can't wait to compare them!


----------



## ubetit (Nov 24, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> Nope Fenix is stealing 7777's work.
> Ask David.


 
That's pretty crappy if it's true (and i'll be done with Fenix).

Before long 4sevens will only be carrying their brand.


----------



## C-Beam (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow, titanium! It scratches easier, weighs more than the Al version of the same light, is a poor conductor of heat, and costs more.

I'll be arriving at 5am to reserve my spot in line. :tired:


----------



## B0wz3r (Nov 24, 2009)

ubetit said:


> Before long 4sevens will only be carrying their brand.



I understand the sentiment, but that wouldn't be a good business decision for David. I doubt that would happen.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Nov 24, 2009)

C-Beam said:


> Wow, titanium! *It scratches easier*, weighs more than the Al version of the same light, is a poor conductor of heat, and costs more.
> 
> I'll be arriving at 5am to reserve my spot in line. :tired:


You sure about that?


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Nov 25, 2009)

Hack On Wheels said:


> You sure about that?


 
I assume he means vs. HAIII, in which case he's definitely correct. Of course vs. bare Aluminum is a different story.... but how many bare aluminum lights are there?


----------



## Marduke (Nov 25, 2009)

Hack On Wheels said:


> You sure about that?



Than Type-III, yes. Ti just _hides_ the scratches better.


----------



## csshih (Nov 25, 2009)

ZRXBILL said:


> They made a M20 titanium that put out 500 lumems so this light should be just fine at 216.



it wasn't even 500 lumens. :candle:


----------



## derfyled (Nov 25, 2009)

sol-leks said:


> Definitely smart of them to finally get into the titanium market, better late than never.



They were one of the first, if not the first, big company to offer a Ti light. The LO-Ti was released in 2005 or 2006.


----------



## mefistofele86 (Nov 25, 2009)

i love this light and it's definitely the perfect light for me :naughty: but it will remain only a dream :mecry:


----------



## Henk_Lu (Nov 25, 2009)

Two days ago I decided : No more buys in 2009.

I hope this will still be available in 2010...


----------



## Cheapskate (Nov 25, 2009)

MrGman said:


> My favorite metal for something I am not buying anyway is Unobtanium. Its perfect.



Speak to Oakley, perhaps they can make a light for you.


----------



## Glenn7 (Nov 25, 2009)

I was watching a show the other day - and now I have a whole new respect for titanium have a look :huh:


----------



## toby_pra (Nov 25, 2009)

The first Fenix that looks sexy to me...


----------



## divine (Nov 25, 2009)

If you ask me, they made a titanium light and named it "Titan".. they are so going to court.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm not a fan of Med>Lo>Hi. :ironic: While I'd love a titanium twisty style light that sequence just kills it for me.
Oh well.


----------



## easilyled (Nov 25, 2009)

This bling crazed buyer thinks that's a beautiful light.

Personally, I think there's room for both Ti "bling" lights and Al. "beater" lights. :nana:


----------



## jhc37013 (Nov 25, 2009)

Great another light i want and I havn't had my PD10 but for a couple weeks. I really wish they would tell us about these "limited edition" lights before we buy the regular version. urr


----------



## easilyled (Nov 25, 2009)

jhc37013 said:


> Great another light i want and I havn't had my PD10 but for a couple weeks. I really wish they would tell us about these "limited edition" lights before we buy the regular version. urr



They need to make a living somehow, dont' they? :ironic:


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Nov 25, 2009)

Marduke said:


> Than Type-III, yes. Ti just _hides_ the scratches better.



Type III isn't a type of aluminium though, it's a type of anodizing done to aluminium... and while the ano may resist the scratches better, most "scratches" on titanium from general use tend to be extremely superficial. Titanium may not be as suited to anodization, but it can still have other finishes like a TiNi coating applied to have even better wear characteristics.

It's a bit of a matter of semantics, but he was talking about titanium versus aluminium, in which case the statement was incorrect. I just wanted to point out that there is at least one good reason for Titanium to be used...


----------



## jhc37013 (Nov 25, 2009)

For me the biggest issue with Ti is weight especially with a keychain light. The Ti PD10 is listed as 38 grams while the aluminum is 24gr. This might make me reconsider the Ti version atleast for the keychain light and hope they make a Ti PD30 maybe.


----------



## albino (Nov 25, 2009)

jhc37013 said:


> For me the biggest issue with Ti is weight especially with a keychain light. The Ti PD10 is listed as 38 grams while the aluminum is 24gr. This might make me reconsider the Ti version atleast for the keychain light and hope they make a Ti PD30 maybe.



you wrote out of my soul:twothumbs

ans the quark mini 123 is even 18g. witch would be 1/2 the weight of this light.


----------



## Zendude (Nov 25, 2009)

MrGman said:


> _You can't sell a thing if it ain't got that bling_
> 
> 
> OOOHHHHH its shiny and purty. No thanks.
> ...




By your definition ANY light that puts out 200+lm in that small of a package is an inferior design and from a thermal management standpoint you're right. Its bling of a different sort...LOOK HOW BRIGHT THIS IS...AND ITS SO SMALL! I don't care what the casing is made of, you're going to shorten the life of that emitter. It doesn't make sense from an engineering standpoint but its what the people want. 

Titanium has its advantages over Al(discussed/debated in other threads) and has a legitimate place in flashlight construction. Perhaps your ire should be directed at the designers that don't take Ti's thermal characteristics into account when determining output/drive levels.

You're right though,(for the most part) it is about aesthetics. I work/play near saltwater environments so I could justify it that way but that would be false. I just hate the way ano lights look after being on my keychain.


----------



## C-Beam (Nov 25, 2009)

Hack On Wheels said:


> Type III isn't a type of aluminium though, it's a type of anodizing done to aluminium... and while the ano may resist the scratches better, most "scratches" on titanium from general use tend to be extremely superficial. Titanium may not be as suited to anodization, but it can still have other finishes like a TiNi coating applied to have even better wear characteristics.
> 
> It's a bit of a matter of semantics, but he was talking about titanium versus aluminium, in which case the statement was incorrect. I just wanted to point out that there is at least one good reason for Titanium to be used...



Point taken, though this light doesn't appear to be coated.


----------



## Budman231 (Nov 25, 2009)

While I like Fenix as a company and are a long time user of their products, I can't figure out why they are still making lights that have fixed brightness levels.?? :shrug: Let alone the lack of a low enough low setting...

I personally like to set my light up with 2 or 3 levels and I'm sure that most people would like the option of setting a light up the way they want it too.

To my knowledge, Fenix has never had a programmable light in the 1x123 form factor. The products they come out with are in the same price range as the Liteflux lights, yet lack any kind of programming capabilities. I keep waiting to see what Fenix comes up with but they always seem to fall short.

Maybe I have become an advanced "light snob" but it seems like this is old style technology to me.. Ti or not.

The LF3XT is an incredible light for $62. While the button, clip, and rear end could use some refinement, the programming / customization options are nothing short of incredible. (A Battery Voltage Report !! Unreal) 

Come on Fenix, step it up and get back in the game ! Fancy metals won't do it for me.

Budman


----------



## h2oflyer (Nov 25, 2009)

Liteflux may have all the bells and whistles, but they do under perform in output and runtime. I'll stick with Fenix.

Walter


----------



## PayBack (Nov 25, 2009)

People complaining that it handles the heat too badly to be left on for more than a few minutes are missing the whole point of the light... to impress the peasants.

I'd likely keep it in the fob pocket of my suit trousers as an emergency light, and to occassionaly impress the unenlighted.


----------



## THE_dAY (Nov 25, 2009)

Glenn7 said:


> I was watching a show the other day - and now I have a whole new respect for titanium have a look :huh:



Hey great video thanks, I learned a lot!


----------



## BentHeadTX (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for the titanium video link, very interesting. The SR-71 Blackbird, still the fastest plane after 41 years!


----------



## Glenn7 (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks guys - I wondered if anybody would be amazed like I was :thumbsup: - not as easy as grabbing a shovel and digging some up - whacking it in a lathe and whipping up a flash light :naughty:


----------



## chaosmagnet (Nov 25, 2009)

Glenn7 said:


> I was watching a show the other day - and now I have a whole new respect for titanium have a look :huh:



Fascinating, thanks for the link!


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 25, 2009)

Don't much care about Ti. These are gear/tools after all so marks on Al or Ti don't matter to me. Good to see an updated LED.


----------



## Burgess (Nov 26, 2009)

to Glenn7 --


Thank you for that *great link* on How Titanium is Made.

:thumbsup:
_


----------



## Glenn7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Now I just want me a set of Ti Teeth  I'll anno them white :naughty:


----------



## HKJ (Nov 26, 2009)

h2oflyer said:


> Liteflux may have all the bells and whistles, but they do under perform in output and runtime. I'll stick with Fenix.
> 
> Walter



I wonder where you got that from, both LF2X and LF2XT are some of the most powerful AAA light and much more powerful than L0D/E01/LD01 (Of course LiteFlux has the advantage of LiIon, that is not supported by Fenix).


----------



## Crenshaw (Nov 26, 2009)

HKJ said:


> I wonder where you got that from, both LF2X and LF2XT are some of the most powerful AAA light and much more powerful than L0D/E01/LD01 (Of course LiteFlux has the advantage of LiIon, that is not supported by Fenix).



gotta agree on that. I love my Lf2Xt , especially in Ti.....the only ONE thing i cant stand about it is the stupid inductor whine. If not for that, it would probably be on my EDC...

Crenshaw


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 26, 2009)

Crenshaw said:


> gotta agree on that. I love my Lf2Xt , especially in Ti.....the only ONE thing i cant stand about it is the stupid inductor whine. If not for that, it would probably be on my EDC...
> 
> Crenshaw


My main go-to light for quite some time now has been my LF2XT, and getting the titanium body only made me like it more! I've heard the whine, but only when holding it in my teeth... still, not really bothersome enough for me to not use it a dozen times a day!


----------



## strinq (Nov 26, 2009)

HKJ said:


> I wonder where you got that from, both LF2X and LF2XT are some of the most powerful AAA light and much more powerful than L0D/E01/LD01 (Of course LiteFlux has the advantage of LiIon, that is not supported by Fenix).



People have used li-ions in the LD01 without problems and they are brighter than the litefluxs. but still love my liteflux. 

The whine on mine is not perceptible unless u bring it really close to ur ear.


----------



## Dioni (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice video from science channel..


----------



## Budman231 (Nov 26, 2009)

h2oflyer said:


> Liteflux may have all the bells and whistles, but they do under perform in output and runtime. I'll stick with Fenix.
> 
> Walter



Runtime and brightness argument seems kind of moot given rechargable batteries and multi-level lights. If you need long runtimes set it to a lower level or carry extra batteries. I find it hard to believe that there are many folks that need to run a single cell light on blazing high for extended periods of time (>30 mins).

I like Fenix lights, just wish they would add customization features. The standard 3 static levels is old technology IMHO.

Budman


----------



## Pekka (Nov 26, 2009)

Wonder if it's current regulated brightness or epileptic 120Hz PWM.
And they do look awfully similar, I'm not sure I even got the nametags right...


----------



## DimeRazorback (Nov 26, 2009)

Did you intend to put them on the wrong side??

:nana:


----------



## erlon (Nov 26, 2009)

LOL !!! 

lovecpf


----------



## berry580 (Nov 26, 2009)

I think some people do value the kiss principle.
Some people may find an "infinite variable" level to be too much of a headache.



Budman231 said:


> I like Fenix lights, just wish they would add customization features. The standard 3 static levels is old technology IMHO.
> 
> Budman


----------



## headophile (Nov 27, 2009)

Pekka said:


> Wonder if it's current regulated brightness or epileptic 120Hz PWM.
> And they do look awfully similar, I'm not sure I even got the nametags right...



:laughing:

fenix still has dibs on the design though imo :nana: 

personally, i don't like knurling at all, especially on small 'bling' lights which i like to be as sleek as possible. i like jetbeam's e3p for this reason. too bad they don't offer it in titanium.


----------



## cldcc (Nov 27, 2009)

seems as if it is the 2009 X'mas version.
just as the L0D SS last year.

I've ordered one in China, and I was told this light will be out in 3 days.


----------



## fareast (Nov 27, 2009)

BentHeadTX said:


> Thanks for the titanium video link, very interesting. The SR-71 Blackbird, still the fastest plane after 41 years!




since this SR-71 (actually RS-71... JFK mispronoucnced the name so they changed it for him...) was made 40 years ago, the black crafts of today are more than 40 years advanced, you just don't know about them... yet. Nowadays, they can fly in and out of our atmos without much trouble. 

Still though, I loved touching all that titanium in real life!!!


----------



## Nake (Nov 27, 2009)

fareast said:


> since this SR-71 (actually RS-71... JFK mispronoucnced the name so they changed it for him...) was made 40 years ago, the black crafts of today are more than 40 years advanced, you just don't know about them... yet. Nowadays, they can fly in and out of our atmos without much trouble.
> 
> Still though, I loved touching all that titanium in real life!!!


 
Actually it was LBJ not JFK.  The story according to Wikipedia. Scroll down to paragraph SR-71.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SR-71_Blackbird


----------



## Saint_Dogbert (Nov 27, 2009)

berry580 said:


> I think some people do value the kiss principle.
> Some people may find an "infinite variable" level to be too much of a headache.



+1 

I doubt that 'most people' would want to set levels themselves. Personally, I would not want the hassle. Fenix really ought to consider ultra-low modes on their lights, though!


----------



## Henk_Lu (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey, only about 300 made of these as it seems! We have to get them while they're hot! :devil:


----------



## GarageBoy (Nov 28, 2009)

Fenix is reknown for its uber efficiency and constant current (when have you known them to PWM their lights outside the L0D/LD01?) Yeah, their boost only sucks for the RCR users...the price you pay for stretching your primaries to their limits

Now, this light doesn't have SOS/Strobe right? Perfect, I'll take one in aluminum.

People want Ti cause its nerdy cool and they can say to their friends "my light is titanium"

"Ti- when gold, silver platinum and palladium are too 'old man' for me" 
or 
"Ti- the kiddie version/the young people's version of silver and gold"


----------



## easilyled (Nov 28, 2009)

GarageBoy said:


> People want Ti cause its nerdy cool and they can say to their friends "my light is titanium"
> 
> "Ti- when gold, silver platinum and palladium are too 'old man' for me"
> or
> "Ti- the kiddie version/the young people's version of silver and gold"



This is really profound. Thanks for the psychological insight.


----------



## GarageBoy (Nov 28, 2009)

LOL, sorry about the late night rant, but that's the way I see it


----------



## techwg (Nov 29, 2009)

Budman231 said:


> While I like Fenix as a company and are a long time user of their products, I can't figure out why they are still making lights that have fixed brightness levels.



I personally am not sure if i would like a totally variable lumen light. If i use my light on medium mode, i can roughly tell when i will need to change the batteries out. However if i picked a custom brightness that's "just perfect for me" i do not know when it will die on me at all, no clue. So i am not sure i would like that, it sounds like a cool concept. I just don't know. Perhaps if they had 100 levels, and a chart telling you which level = what runtime, and the light having some way to inform you of what level its currently on, that might work for ME perosnally, but other than that not my preference.


----------



## bullterrier (Nov 29, 2009)

do enny one know when it will be released and how much it will cost?


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 29, 2009)

Finally some steps backwards from the multi-click bazillion modes to some actually usable UI :nana:

Those who do not understand the value of titanium on a light have plenty of other options. I don't think there is a need to mock something you don't understand and did not take the time to study.
Another :nana: to conclude this outpour of wisdom.

bernie


----------



## Henk_Lu (Nov 29, 2009)

GarageBoy said:


> LOL, sorry about the late night rant, but that's the way I see it
> 
> "Ti- the kiddie version/the young people's version of silver and gold"



I know I am like Peter Pan, I'l always stay a kid!

Henk needs his lights very much bling-bling and made of flashlight gold! Daddy can polish scratches away if playing was too violent...  :nana:


----------



## MattK (Nov 29, 2009)

bullterrier said:


> do enny one know when it will be released and how much it will cost?



$87.95 at our site - our shipment is in Cleveland now so shipping will begin early this week.

Only 300 available worldwide BTW.


----------



## alanjeep (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't understand the build of this light.
-Why is it a three piece body unlike the P1D which was two piece?
-How does the UI work? Is it the same as P1D minus strobe and SOS. 
-What is that thing in the tailcap. Is it a spring or is it a switch?
-Is it head twisty or tail twisty?
Thanks


----------



## Nake (Nov 29, 2009)

alanjeep said:


> I don't understand the build of this light.
> -Why is it a three piece body unlike the P1D which was two piece?
> -How does the UI work? Is it the same as P1D minus strobe and SOS.
> -What is that thing in the tailcap. Is it a spring or is it a switch?
> ...


 
The small tailcap piece is glued in. It's shown apart in the pictures so one can easily see what it looks like inside. It is a piece of metal with three prongs, for neg. contact, with a spring underneath it.

The UI works like the P1D, head twisty.


----------



## alanjeep (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Nake

I have been looking at the aluminum PD10 pics in post 16. Now I am curious about the clip. Is it just held on with friction or is there something else I don't see. If you push the clipped light in your pocket what keeps the clip from slidding off the end? 
I have seen some of the aluminum PD10's on Ebay that seem to have a dark clip instead of the shiny silver clip shown by Fenix. I like the dark clip better. Anyone know the clip color for the aluminum and Ti PD10's?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Fenix-PD10-Prem...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3357be6495
Mayby the dark clip color is just a camera lighting issue?

Edit:
I just found another Ebay PD10 with the dark clip. If you scroll down to the pics in the link you will see them. The seller states thet the clip is Greyish and not silver.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Fenixlight-PD10...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_2?hash=item48386bbfe8


----------



## GarageBoy (Nov 29, 2009)

Wait, does the tail cap actually come apart?


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 29, 2009)

GarageBoy said:


> People want Ti cause its nerdy cool and they can say to their friends "my light is titanium"





GarageBoy said:


> LOL, sorry about the late night rant, but that's the way I see it


Hmmm, I hadn't realized that was the reason I made those purchases, but I do suspect that you made that statement about why we want a particular product because for you it's something nerdy and cool to throw around aspersions about things you can't comprehend? :duh2:


Kiessling said:


> Those who do not understand the value of titanium on a light have plenty of other options. I don't think there is a need to mock something you don't understand and did not take the time to study.
> Another :nana: to conclude this outpour of wisdom.
> 
> bernie


Nice! lovecpf


----------



## carrot (Nov 29, 2009)

For those of use who choose to use our lights, Titanium is a wonderful metal. It is harder than aluminum, though softer than HA, so it wears more gracefully and tends to develop a nice "patina" of microscratches. There are other merits, but this is probably my favorite reason for Ti. 

McGizmo has, on several occasions, explained what makes Ti his material of choice for building flashlights, but those are reasons for custom makers, and not for customers.

Some people may choose to buy Ti for the bling factor, but I do not.


----------



## GarageBoy (Nov 29, 2009)

kaichu dento said:


> Hmmm, I hadn't realized that was the reason I made those purchases, but I do suspect that you made that statement about why we want a particular product because for you it's something nerdy and cool to throw around aspersions about things you can't comprehend? :duh2:
> 
> Nice! lovecpf



Oh, I didn't say I wasn't guilty! ::waves my Ti Quark around =D

But as an engineering student, I want the highest performance, almost everything else be dammed. (diamond flashlights anyone? High thermal conductivity here)


----------



## carrot (Nov 29, 2009)

You might have bought your Ti Quark to wave around.

But I bought my Ti ___ to make light.


----------



## GarageBoy (Nov 29, 2009)

Ahh, but I did get it to make light, it was the only way to get an XPG specimen =D


----------



## Zeruel (Nov 29, 2009)

Why Titanium?

Advantages of Titanium.

Titanium vs Aluminum (which, in fact, Garageboy is the thread starter :nana

Fo me, I prefer Ti simply because it's tougher than aluminum, lighter than steel, anti-corrosive against sea water/chlorine and it looks great. 
I'm not really a bling person, so if I get this Fenix, I'll probably going to Scotch Brite it.


----------



## GarageBoy (Nov 29, 2009)

Actually, I'm surprised no one has treated the Ti for a tougher surfact yet (All you watch guys look up Citizen's Duratect)

BTW: Fenix's press material makes the twist switch appear as a knob on the rear end of the light(a la Titan).


----------



## Zeruel (Nov 30, 2009)

GarageBoy said:


> Actually, I'm surprised no one has treated the Ti for a tougher surfact yet (All you watch guys look up Citizen's Duratect)



Isn't Diamond coating tougher?
If my memory serves me well, GreenLED has a diamond coated drake.


----------



## berry580 (Nov 30, 2009)

there's a heat treated version of *JIL CR2 - Ti

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=193253
*


----------



## Henk_Lu (Nov 30, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Why Titanium?
> 
> Advantages of Titanium.
> 
> ...



Last friday I gor one of those gorgeous Ti BitZ from a CPFer. It is the bare titanium version and already had some scratches at the tail, tailstanding and polished titanium don't work well together. I would have preffered the bead blasted version, but decided to pull the trigger immediately when it showed up on the BST.

I didn't dare using a scotch brite at first, the former owner encouraged me to do it, he didn't have the time to do it. So, I gave it a try... The result was so nice, that I did the whole light and I don't regret it. I used some steel wool later on for the finish, which is now nice satin, more beautiful than bead blasted in my eyes! 

I can't go back of course, I don't have the necessary equipement to polish titanium, but it wouldn't be a problem, technically. You also can bead blast it, anodize (easy to do yourself) it or flame it. Only titanium allows such a personnalisation.

I hope to get a PD10 without scratches and I'll keep it a shelf queen to start with. Pictures of a satin one would be great! I'm also considering to treat my Preons that way...


----------



## Zeruel (Nov 30, 2009)

I hope this isn't OT, but could you post the result?


----------



## Henk_Lu (Nov 30, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> I hope this isn't OT, but could you post the result?



Yes, good idea, I wanted to do pictures for the seller this evening.

I think I'll open a new thread "Show your modded Titaniums", as it'll be OT here (until someone gets his Ti PD10).

There are pictures of other lights around, some results are really good, others less, but you always have a second try! :wave:

I wonder if you would get results on the knurling of the PD10 with a Scotch-Brite?


----------



## Nice-Light (Dec 5, 2009)

MattK said:


> Only 300 available worldwide BTW.


 


Hey Matt,
So as not to confuse the Fenix faithful, that should read 1000 available approx 300 shipped to the North American market


----------



## THE_dAY (Dec 6, 2009)

Just saw this video on YouTube of the PD10 titanium.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jT8pAbtL54&feature=channel

It's not in english but still interesting..


----------



## toby_pra (Dec 6, 2009)

Ni beamshots yet?

I will get mine on Tuesday.


----------



## Burgess (Dec 7, 2009)

Are these Serial-Numbered ?


----------



## Nice-Light (Dec 7, 2009)

Burgess said:


> Are these Serial-Numbered ?


 
Hey Burgess
Yes they are serial-numbered on the back side of the PD10 logo on the head.


----------



## toby_pra (Dec 10, 2009)

I made some beamshots with my new Fenix PD10 ti

Camera settings: 2s, ISO400, 4.0

Controlshot (Distance to the house 30m)






Fenix PD10 ti :twothumbs





Quark Turbo





Surefire LX2 





WolfEyes Sniper MC-E (580Lumen Version)






Enjoy!


----------



## fyrstormer (Dec 10, 2009)

GarageBoy said:


> People want Ti cause its nerdy cool and they can say to their friends "my light is titanium"
> 
> "Ti- when gold, silver platinum and palladium are too 'old man' for me"
> or
> "Ti- the kiddie version/the young people's version of silver and gold"


Uh, no. I want titanium because it will never corrode or tarnish and I can beat the hell out of it and it will still look good, and while you might be able to get the same with stainless steel, titanium weighs less. A hundred years from now some kid could find this in the woods, put a new battery in it, and it will work.

Most things that are made out of steel should be made out of titanium. In pretty much all applications it's a better material to work with, and there's more of it in Earth's crust than iron, interestingly.


----------



## Kilovolt (Dec 10, 2009)

toby_pra said:


> I made some beamshots with my new Fenix PD10 ti
> 
> .......
> 
> Enjoy!


 


Very nice pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## toby_pra (Dec 10, 2009)

I war really suprised by the output of the Fenix PD10 ti...


----------



## EEG (Dec 10, 2009)

Got mine yesterday. Very pleased with output and tint however I hear a whine and a bit of a hissing sound when on medium and high. It seams to happen when turning the head slowly and at the point it first turns on or off. Probably in normal use it won't happen or at least would not be noticable.

Not sure this will bother me as long as it works properly otherwise. The machining is top notch and it is a very nice looking light.


----------



## Ice (Dec 10, 2009)

Does this light use PWM for regulation?
Thanks!


----------



## THE_dAY (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Ice, no PWM in this light, it is digitally regulated.


----------



## aussiebob (Dec 10, 2009)

I just got mine.. Have been fondling it for a hour or so. Nice looking light.
It came in a nice gold box. 
Pretty bright.. Floody beam with a slight donut. Nice white tint.
Will remain a shelf queen probably.


----------



## Dobbler (Dec 11, 2009)

Got mine. Top-notch build quality. Expect decent run times with Fenix efficient circuitry. Only gripes are that Fenix still needs a lower low, and RCR123 appears to put the light in direct drive so you lose the med and low levels. I do think because of its size it will go in the EDC rotation. Oh, and I've already given it the "brushed aluminum" finish


----------



## Patriot (Dec 11, 2009)

Dobbler said:


> Only gripes are that Fenix still needs a lower low, and RCR123 appears to put the light in direct drive so you lose the med and low levels.




Too bad the levels are lost with the RCR123. It essentially relegates it to primary use only, which is fine if your not a fan of rechargeable.


----------



## Dobbler (Dec 11, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Too bad the levels are lost with the RCR123. It essentially relegates it to primary use only, which is fine if your not a fan of rechargeable.



Bought it as an EDC candidate which means runtime is more important (to me) than brightness. It's not that much brighter on RCR anyway.


----------



## MattK (Dec 12, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Too bad the levels are lost with the RCR123. It essentially relegates it to primary use only, which is fine if your not a fan of rechargeable.



With pretty much every Fenix we've tested if you use the 3V RCR123A's you get all of the output levels.


----------



## jimbosan72 (Dec 12, 2009)

MattK said:


> With pretty much every Fenix we've tested if you use the 3V RCR123A's you get all of the output levels.



Thats good to know. Thx


----------



## HKJ (Dec 12, 2009)

MattK said:


> With pretty much every Fenix we've tested if you use the 3V RCR123A's you get all of the output levels.



With the PD10 Titanium the low levels start to change when battery voltage is above 3 volt and medium is stable until 3.5 volt (At least on my copy of the light). This means that a 3.2 or 3.3 volt battery will show 3 levels, but the low level will be a bit to high.
These new emitters probably has a lower Vf, i.e. they goes into direct drive at a lower voltage.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Dec 12, 2009)

toby_pra said:


> I war really suprised by the output of the Fenix PD10 ti...



Yeah, that looks surprisingly for sure! :huh:

Don't you have a Quark MiNi to compare? THAT would be interesting, showdown!!!


----------



## eljuez (Dec 13, 2009)

I compared my mini 123 to my Fenix Ti and the mini was clearly brighter. Not dramatically so, but easily visible to the eye.


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 13, 2009)

MattK said:


> With pretty much every Fenix we've tested if you use the 3V RCR123A's you get all of the output levels.


Most of the ones I've tested lose the low mode and is at the same output as the medium level.

I've pretty much purchased every single "3v rcr123a" and tested them all. They are NOT up to snuff. There is VERY good reason I do not carry them. Let me educate you.

1) They're really not 3v's. They're actually 4.2v without load (so they will fry low power electronics - i.e. cameras that use cr123a). Under load they are 3.3v to 3.5v. Still not good. They'll blow some of your expensive incandescents.

2) They actually use an LDO circuit to "regulate" the voltage under load. This means it simply acts like a variable resistor. So imagine, the LDO is actually dropping up to 1v. At higher currents that's a lot of energy wasted! I've pulled out cells after being under heavy load and the battery is hotter than the light!

3) Their capacity is abysmal at best. They are as bad as 1/2 the capacity of the awrcr123's that I sell and as bad as 1/4 the capacity of lithium cr123a primaries.

I've done my homework and would not carry these at their current state. That would be a dis-service to my clients. I'm not sure why other vendors are still selling them :shrug:


----------



## madmook (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey David, what do you know about AW's LiFePO4's? The specs say they are 3.2v, and AW even responded to my question in cpfmp, saying that these would be suitable for use in this Fenix PD10 Titan which takes 3V CR123A's.

I hope they work alright... already have some AW LiFePO4's being shipped to me. Of course I already know about the lower capacity compared to primaries.


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 13, 2009)

madmook said:


> Hey David, what do you know about AW's LiFePO4's? The specs say they are 3.2v, and AW even responded to my question in cpfmp, saying that these would be suitable for use in this Fenix PD10 Titan which takes 3V CR123A's.
> 
> I hope they work alright... already have some AW LiFePO4's being shipped to me. Of course I already know about the lower capacity compared to primaries.


I've been playing with them since 2007. as you mentioned 1) they are lower capacity and 2) they are actually a much safer technology


----------



## fyrstormer (Dec 13, 2009)

headophile said:


> :laughing:
> 
> fenix still has dibs on the design though imo :nana:
> 
> personally, i don't like knurling at all, especially on small 'bling' lights which i like to be as sleek as possible. i like jetbeam's e3p for this reason. too bad they don't offer it in titanium.


The E3P is a good couple inches longer than the PD10, and since the PD10 is a twisty, you really do need something to make it easy to grip.


----------



## fyrstormer (Dec 13, 2009)

I got mine on Friday, and promptly tossed it in my pocket with my keys. Then I decided I should take some pictures of it:
































+
Titanium
Really shiny
No strobe
R5 LED is nice and bright
Seems to have good heat conduction
Threads are not titanium-on-titanium, so regular grease will work fine

-
Raw-machined finish would hide scratches better than polished finish
Inductor makes a hissing sound on highest setting when battery wears down a little
Threads aren't terribly precise, so it needs a couple of grease changes during break-in
Threads on head are made of aluminum and need careful breaking-in, whereas brass is much more tolerant of grit
Relatively soft titanium alloy -- I dropped it on a tile floor and it dented, whereas my Haiku survived hitting concrete with just a scratch

All in all I'd say it's a good starter titanium light, good for learning why people like titanium for this sort of application, and being current-controlled, it should run for a long time before needing a battery change.


----------



## DArklite (Dec 13, 2009)

4sevens said:


> I've been playing with them since 2007. as you mentioned 1) they are lower capacity and 2) they are actually a much safer technology




Yup. The only use I have for them nowadays is in a FLuPIC'd customized SSC P4 single-cell nightstand light in moonlight mode.


On topic, I'm with MrGman - too much $ for what the Fenix offers.


----------



## Kilovolt (Dec 15, 2009)

A nice pair!


----------



## GarageBoy (Dec 15, 2009)

fyrstormer said:


> Uh, no. I want titanium because it will never corrode or tarnish and I can beat the hell out of it and it will still look good, and while you might be able to get the same with stainless steel, titanium weighs less. A hundred years from now some kid could find this in the woods, put a new battery in it, and it will work.
> 
> Most things that are made out of steel should be made out of titanium. In pretty much all applications it's a better material to work with, and there's more of it in Earth's crust than iron, interestingly.


I was going to drop the topic, but then I see this. So in what app is Ti a better material in?


----------



## toby_pra (Dec 16, 2009)

Henk_Lu said:


> Yeah, that looks surprisingly for sure! :huh:
> 
> Don't you have a Quark MiNi to compare? THAT would be interesting, showdown!!!


 
The PD10 ti is no thrower, it produces a little white wall. 

Unfortunately i have no Quark Mini to compare. But as of the design and 
build quality i like the Fenix much more (i already had some Quarks in my 
hands...). And for its size, i really bright! :devil:


----------



## easilyled (Dec 16, 2009)

GarageBoy said:


> I was going to drop the topic, but then I see this. So in what app is Ti a better material in?



Marine environments


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 19, 2009)

toby_pra said:


> The PD10 ti is no thrower, it produces a little white wall.
> 
> Unfortunately i have no Quark Mini to compare. But as of the design and
> build quality i like the Fenix much more (i already had some Quarks in my
> hands...). And for its size, i really bright! :devil:



Indeed. And after a few years away from the hobby, I have only this to say:
having a low-serial numbered light is kinda cool.


----------



## Nice-Light (Dec 19, 2009)

Haesslich said:


> Indeed. And after a few years away from the hobby, I have only this to say:
> having a low-serial numbered light is kinda cool.


 

Hmm, curios how low a serial number you get?


----------



## KarstGhost (Dec 19, 2009)

Anybody ever find out for sure if there were 300 or 1,000 of them made? Regardless, I ordered one last week and can't wait for it to arrive! It will be my first Titanium.


----------



## idiotekniQues (Dec 20, 2009)

i wear a thin titanium chain with this titanium pendant on it, it is feather-light. Go Titanium!


----------



## Kilovolt (Dec 20, 2009)

KarstGhost said:


> Anybody ever find out for sure if there were 300 or 1,000 of them made? Regardless, I ordered one last week and can't wait for it to arrive! It will be my first Titanium.


 
Apparently there's a total of 1,000 lights made out of which 300 are for the US market.


----------



## Nice-Light (Dec 20, 2009)

KarstGhost said:


> Anybody ever find out for sure if there were 300 or 1,000 of them made? Regardless, I ordered one last week and can't wait for it to arrive! It will be my first Titanium.


 
Confirmed by Fenix, a total of 1200 lights were made with 300 allocated to the North American market.


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice-Light said:


> Hmm, curios how low a serial number you get?





Low 30s. Not bad for a run of 1000-1200, with only 300 hitting the US, and however many total in North America. Number 000001 would be better, but...


A very floody light, which puts about as much light out on medium that my old P3D did on high, which only barely beat out some high-bonner Luxeons I got a few years before that. Technology marches on.


----------



## Nice-Light (Dec 21, 2009)

Haesslich said:


> Low 30s. Not bad for a run of 1000-1200, with only 300 hitting the US, and however many total in North America. Number 000001 would be better, but...


 

Fenix has told me only 300 have shipped to the North American market, US and Canada combined.
Serial # 00001 is a light I doubt I will part with


----------



## windstrings (Dec 21, 2009)

eljuez said:


> I compared my mini 123 to my Fenix Ti and the mini was clearly brighter. Not dramatically so, but easily visible to the eye.




Yea.. we now need the Mini in Ti!


----------



## Nake (Dec 21, 2009)

eljuez said:


> I compared my mini 123 to my Fenix Ti and the mini was clearly brighter. Not dramatically so, but easily visible to the eye.


 
Are you using the same voltage battery in both lights? In my lightbox the Fenix shows 12,500 overall lux, the MiNi 10,800, using a CR123.


----------



## windstrings (Dec 21, 2009)

I couldn't stand it... I had to order one... it will be fun to do a review of it against the mini 123..... sure is a beauty!


----------



## madmook (Dec 21, 2009)

Got my PD10 Ti today, and using AW LiFePO4, there is no low mode (although my battery is recently charged), and on high there is a pretty audible high-pitched electronics whine.

Good thing I bought this light because of the relatively bright medium mode and because medium mode is the primary mode (comes on first). I will probably never use the low or high modes. Though if I was someone who was interested in those modes I'd be somewhat disappointed for the reasons I stated above.

Therefore, a great success for my purposes! I will edc this little guy. Love the beam pattern, a great balance between flood/throw and very pure white (no green/blue tint).


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice-Light said:


> Fenix has told me only 300 have shipped to the North American market, US and Canada combined.
> Serial # 00001 is a light I doubt I will part with



I wouldn't either... but given I have one of the old Lionhearts from the original run, I've got a small thing for 'em. Ditto some of the old CPF-edition lights.



madmook said:


> Good thing I bought this light because of the relatively bright medium mode and because medium mode is the primary mode (comes on first). I will probably never use the low or high modes. Though if I was someone who was interested in those modes I'd be somewhat disappointed for the reasons I stated above.
> 
> Therefore, a great success for my purposes! I will edc this little guy. Love the beam pattern, a great balance between flood/throw and very pure white (no green/blue tint).



I agree - it's got a nice floody beam with a good usable hotspot, and the medium level easily meets the high level on my old P3D which used an RB100 in terms of output. The low could be lower, but it's still quite usable and matches the old LuxI lights I have from way back when... except for being much smaller. It's a nice white with JUST a tad of yellow, but without being too cool like some of the later-run LuxIII's and some of the RB100's.


----------



## KarstGhost (Dec 23, 2009)

Anybody else still waiting for their's? I ordered mine, but its on backorder.


----------



## windstrings (Dec 23, 2009)

KarstGhost said:


> Anybody else still waiting for their's? I ordered mine, but its on backorder.



who did you order it from?

I ordered mine from Battery Junction 2 days ago because they are the only one I could find a 5% discount on and it mailed the next day.


----------



## madmook (Dec 24, 2009)

Medium mode runtime is approximately 1.5 hours with AW LiFePO4. I love "guilt-free" lumens.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Dec 24, 2009)

Got mine today. The high matches the turbo on my P3D Q5 at nearly half the size. Seems like this will be a great light for backpacking to complement a headlight.


----------



## KarstGhost (Dec 25, 2009)

windstrings said:


> who did you order it from?
> 
> I ordered mine from Battery Junction 2 days ago because they are the only one I could find a 5% discount on and it mailed the next day.


 

I ordered mine from Battery Junction as well. I never received an email saying it was shipped or anything though. Hmm, might be my spam filter.


----------



## windstrings (Dec 25, 2009)

KarstGhost said:


> I ordered mine from Battery Junction as well. I never received an email saying it was shipped or anything though. Hmm, might be my spam filter.




Yep... better check your spam filter.....



> Fenix PD10 Titan Titanium FENIX-TITANIUM-PD10-TI 1 87.95 Pre-Order = Expected to ship ~12/2
> LED FLashlight, XP-G R5 ,
> 1 x CR123A, 216 lumens!
> (Shipped)
> ...



dont know what that "expected to ship thing is... I think it hasn't been updated...I ordered on Dec 21 and it shipped on Dec22
It says it arrived on Dec24... however I haven't got it.. we had one nasty ice storm yesterday and today its christmas.. so maybe Ill get it the next day they are out.


----------



## MattK (Dec 26, 2009)

The "Expected to ship ~12/2" means that's when we expect the product to arrive and ship. We received the PD10 Ti's in a few seperate shipments so that date was updated as we sold out of the first batch etc. Once your order is placed that date is 'set' on your order and doesn't change. Of course if we were going to miss that date by more than a few days we'd normally send a status update email as soon as we know the product might be late.

When you order from us you get 3 emails:
1 - order confirmation with an order status link - that's the first thing KarstGhost should look for
2 - shipping confirmation with tracking generated at the website
3 - shipping confirmation with tracking generated at our server

We send 2 shipping confirmation with tracking because of spam/'lost' email issues - we want to be sure folks get the email from us.

KarstGhost - If you have none of those emails the following is possible:
1 - all in your spam filter
2 - you entered the wrong email address on checkout
3 - you didn't finalize/complete your order

We're back in the office on Monday at 9AM EST - please send an email to customerservice AT batteryjunction.com and on of our c/s reps will help you sort this out - please be sure to give us your order number/full name/email address you used when placing the order.


----------



## windstrings (Dec 26, 2009)

I made a little review here on post # 473 about the Titanium ti


----------



## KarstGhost (Dec 26, 2009)

I received an initial email from Battery Junction saying they were placed on back order and that I could edit my order or if I could wait there was no need to respond and it would ship when the new order arrived in 4-6 businees days.


----------



## Light11 (Dec 26, 2009)

another TI light for my "i want list" :devil:


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 27, 2009)

Light11 said:


> another TI light for my "i want list" :devil:



Expensive want list, then...


----------



## nul (Jan 3, 2010)

I got one of these a couple of days ago. It's a nice light for sure. 

I like the fact that it starts up in medium mode. Which is likely what most of my usage will be. 

It is easy to use as well. Turns on and off with one hand. I'm not as happy with the nitecore ez123 which is near impossible to get into high mode with one hand.


----------



## windstrings (Jan 3, 2010)

Has anybody beside me used the RCR's in the Fenix PD10 Titanium?.... and do you only have bright mode?


----------



## Nake (Jan 3, 2010)

windstrings said:


> Has anybody beside me used the RCR's in the Fenix PD10 Titanium?.... and do you only have bright mode?


 
I have tried an RCR and you're correct, only one bright mode. I feel that's been the downside of all Fenix single CR123 lights. That's what is great about the Quark lights, different light levels with RCRs.


----------



## windstrings (Jan 3, 2010)

Nake said:


> I have tried an RCR and you're correct, only one bright mode. I feel that's been the downside of all Fenix single CR123 lights. That's what is great about the Quark lights, different light levels with RCRs.




Dang, I was hoping mine was defective... thats the only thing the keeps this light from being near perfect!

OH well.. if it was perfect, I wouldn't have an excuse to upgrade! :twothumbs


----------



## Light11 (Jan 4, 2010)

Nake said:


> I have tried an RCR and you're correct, only one bright mode. I feel that's been the downside of all Fenix single CR123 lights. That's what is great about the Quark lights, different light levels with RCRs.


 one bright mode, meaning HI mode ...


----------



## Nake (Jan 4, 2010)

Light11 said:


> one bright mode, meaning HI mode ...


 
That's correct.


----------



## Mr_Light (Jan 4, 2010)

Light11 said:


> one bright mode, meaning HI mode ...


This is the reason I switched from my P1D (with Leef Body) to a Quark. What is so hard about providing a driver that can properly handle the RCR voltage! I really prefer the Fenix UI starting on medium.


----------



## windstrings (Jan 4, 2010)

Mr_Light said:


> This is the reason I switched from my P1D (with Leef Body) to a Quark. What is so hard about providing a driver that can properly handle the RCR voltage! I really prefer the Fenix UI starting on medium.



I agree... for a top on the line expensive light.... why does the 39.00 Mini have better circuitry than the Ti?

I"m not so concerned about starting in medium as much as I have having a place to go if things start heating up.... now I have to just turn it off. 

Thats the fly in the ointment.


----------



## mknewman (Jan 4, 2010)

I got mine over the holidays, very nice little light. I'm using a black AW RCR123 and it is easily 200 lumens. Quite bright with a nice tight beam a bit of spill. Very nice color, on the warm side, 5700 I'd say.

Running it for extended times on high (10+ minutes) it doesn't even start to get warm.

Marc


----------



## carrot (Jan 4, 2010)

windstrings said:


> I agree... for a top on the line expensive light.... why does the 39.00 Mini have better circuitry than the Ti?
> 
> I"m not so concerned about starting in medium as much as I have having a place to go if things start heating up.... now I have to just turn it off.
> 
> Thats the fly in the ointment.


Because Fenix is lazy.

I wish Fenix would get off their butts and start playing catch-up.


----------



## stinky (Jan 4, 2010)

i got one for christmas


----------



## phips (Jan 5, 2010)

I ordered one yesterday from fenix-led.com.
4sevens would have been nicer but it seems like stock is running out.

What a nice replacement for my P1D Q5


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jan 6, 2010)

fyrstormer said:


> ... there's more of it in Earth's crust than iron, interestingly.




Er...no there isn't. By an order of magnitude in fact - there is more Iron in the Earth's crust.

In Kg/Kg

Fe ( Iron ) 5.63×10−2 or 0.0563
Ti ( Titanium ) 5.65×10−3 or 0.00565.

Iron is the Fourth most abundant element in the Earth's crust, Titanium is the ninth.

But...cool light and I've asked for one for my Birthday - seeing as no one gave me any lights for Christmas. :mecry:

As for what Titanium is good for... ( GarageBoy!!! ...shakes fist...) as easilyled said - marine environments - propeller shafts etc - very resistant to saltwater corrosion. Stronger but lighter than steel. Human implants - all the hip joints my brother repairs his patients with are titanium based. Temperature resistant engine parts. Paints, drill bits, bicycles, golf clubs, watches, laptops, ...torches!

Oh, it's also the only element to burn in pure Nitrogen...must have a use.


"I'm a big fan of science, you know..." - Slartibartfast. HHGTTG.


----------



## IMSabbel (Jan 6, 2010)

Nyctophiliac said:


> Oh, it's also the only element to burn in pure Nitrogen...must have a use.
> 
> 
> "I'm a big fan of science, you know..." - Slartibartfast. HHGTTG.



Thats why we use TSPs (titanium sublimation pumps) in UHV applications. Monoatomar Ti will chemisorb just about everything


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jan 6, 2010)

I knew there had to be a use!!!!!


:twothumbs

Even if I did have to look up some of your answer...

TSP's are cool too.

Gotta love those regurgitating ion pumps too.



Thanks IMSabbel


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jan 6, 2010)

Took mine on a hike last night. I'm getting really attached to the low setting. It seems to be the perfect beam pattern and brightness for hiking. I'd put it at around 12 lumens, not the listed 7. It's just a little dimmer than my L1T version 2.0 on low. The wide flood lights up the width of the trail pointing the light down just in front of my feet, and spreads out at a distance. The hotspot has an outer part that is a little dimmer (than the middle part of the hotspot) that lights up more area at midrange and the brighter, inner part of the hotspot is good for longer range throw. On low, this light effectively lights up the whole trail width and I can still see a good 50 feet ahead. Many high powered lights have beams that seem to get narrower on low settings, giving you tunnel vision and not letting you see enough of the trail. Most flood lights that are lower powered use 5 mm l.e.d.s that tend to be bluish. This new Fenix gives a wide beam of flood light with some throw on low while having a white beam. On low, the thermal problems associated with titanium aren't an issue. If this thing runs the full 65 hours on low, it could last me a good 3 weeks backpacking on one battery if I only use low (3 hours per night).


----------



## GarageBoy (Jan 6, 2010)

windstrings said:


> I agree... for a top on the line expensive light.... why does the 39.00 Mini have better circuitry than the Ti?
> 
> I"m not so concerned about starting in medium as much as I have having a place to go if things start heating up.... now I have to just turn it off.
> 
> Thats the fly in the ointment.



Because the Fenix does primaries wayy better than anyone else
The only solution? Two circuit options


----------



## windstrings (Jan 6, 2010)

IN todays technology... I see it as rather primitive to have to use primary batteries.... almost everything I have is rechargable.

Unless they can make a decent 3.0V rechargeable battery with good Amp/hour ratings, the circuits need to be improved to operate at 3.7V.....

time to get out of the stone age IMO.... especially for a light of such caliber and expense.

If the Mini can pull it off in style for being a 39.00 light, the titanium should do as well or better.

Did we by a stainless Delorian body on top of a volkswagon frame?


----------



## easilyled (Jan 6, 2010)

windstrings said:


> IN todays technology... I see it as rather primitive to have to use primary batteries.... almost everything I have is rechargable. ............



Although I share your sentiments, you have to remember that CPF is a tiny proportion of Fenix's total no. of buyers.

The majority of non-CPF buyers are more likely to use primary cells than rechargeables.


----------



## GarageBoy (Jan 6, 2010)

Classic apples to oranges
Its like saying a diesel car sucks because it can't burn gas. 
You sacrifice RCR usability for the ultimate in primary efficiency. 
Also, how many normal people use RCRs (note, I said NORMAL)?
The mini doesn't really pull off RCRs that well either. It gets away with by because it PWMs everything, regardless of input voltage.


----------



## Jager (Jan 7, 2010)

When they make a light in this size, that can run a 200 lumen for an hour, with a click, I will buy it. No click = no sale. HATE twist head. Whats so hard about making a clicky tail?


----------



## windstrings (Jan 7, 2010)

Jager said:


> When they make a light in this size, that can run a 200 lumen for an hour, with a click, I will buy it. No click = no sale. HATE twist head. Whats so hard about making a clicky tail?



I would walk around with more powerful lights if I could use a clicky.
Clicky turn on without warning if your trying to use it with your keys.

Lights that aren't used on your keyring dont have the need to be so small and so those tend to have clicky's more.

I gave away a perfectly good light (JET-I PRO I.B.S. 3.0) because it had a clicky and so would turn on without warning when swimming with all my keys in my pocket.
When I ordered it.. I didn't pay attention and just assumed it was a twisty but was wrong... rather than send it back.. I gave it away.


----------



## Kilovolt (Jan 8, 2010)

Jager said:


> When they make a light in this size, that can run a 200 lumen for an hour, with a click, I will buy it. No click = no sale. HATE twist head. Whats so hard about making a clicky tail?


 
Fenix has always offered for the 1 x 123 compact size two different types of light, one with a twisty switch and the other with a clicky. The current versions are called PD10 and PD20 respectively.


----------



## Jager (Jan 8, 2010)

PD20 was ordered a few days ago :nana:


----------



## Kilovolt (Jan 25, 2010)

One of Bart's 1.55x5mm tritium vials, a drop of epoxy glue et voilà:


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jan 25, 2010)

Kilovolt said:


> One of Bart's 1.55x5mm tritium vials, a drop of epoxy glue et voilà:



Any chance of a lit picture of this? It's kinda hard to see what you've done there!

Thanks


----------



## Kilovolt (Jan 25, 2010)

Here you are.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jan 25, 2010)

Kilovolt said:


> Here you are.



Nicely done! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## phips (Jan 30, 2010)

Got mine too... nice little light, first thing i noticed, the new switch is way better than the P1D's.
I would have preferred a matte finish but since its mostly knurled thats okay too.
Also it seems to work well with LiFePo rechargeables with all 3 modes present, although the battery was probably already a little drained.

Bottom line: expensive but very nice 


@Kilovolt: nice extra, I want one!


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jan 30, 2010)

It's my birthday!!

PD10 Ti recieved whilst I was barely awake this morning. Much too bright for my 'morning-after-poker-night' eyes. 

What a little beauty, the low is pretty good, the medium is more of a general purpose and the turbo is very very bright indeed for 1 CR123A cell - can it really have this output for 1 hour? Gosh indeed. The thread action is very easy compared to my old P1D CE - just about right I would think - good for one handed but not going to come on in pockets too easily.

The turbo is stated at 216 lumens and could be - it seems just a little brighter than my Ra Clicky 140CGT on flat out.

It seems to be the brightest of my single celled lights ATM - even those with RCR123A batts.

Great - a new EDC. Looking forward to having this with me for the forseeable future.

I also got a lightsabre and a fanny magnet, but that's another story...


----------



## easilyled (Jan 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday. :wave:

I can't think of a better present than a flashlight/torch, especially a Titanium one.


----------



## windstrings (Jan 30, 2010)

easilyled said:


> Happy Birthday. :wave:
> 
> I can't think of a better present than a flashlight/torch, especially a Titanium one.



I prefer the Mini 123 ti.... "I have both"..... the Mini can use RCR's and keep all its modes...... beam pattern is better than the PD10 ti IMO and the throw is still just as good......

Both are beautiful.. as nice the PD 10 is.. the mini is a "little" jewel.

BTW... I think they are closet to 255lm when using RCR's.

Since they are small.. use common sense with RCR's... the light can get hot so use lower modes when needed.

Shorter one is the MINI 123 to... longer is the PD 10 ti










Mini on left, PD 10 on right






Mini123 on bottom.... PD 10 on top


----------



## rkromanrk (Feb 9, 2010)

My Fenix PD10 2010 works so: mid-low-hi-hi-low-hi-hi-low-hi-...
Same - a current consumed from the battery: 0.5A-0.03A-2.5A-2.5A-0.03A-2.5A-2.5A-0.03A-2.5A...
is normal?


----------

